# combofix/smitfraud on windows 7



## chowdan (Sep 3, 2009)

so i have been informed to post my question in this section. So here is my question.

hey everyone. 

I am a computer repair tech and am very knowledgable about computers. We have been testing windows 7 beta and we can't seem to get combofix nor smitfraud to work under windows 7 64bit.

anyone have any ideas/have the same issue? Any other programs out there like these that support winodws 7?

Kind Regards,
jordan


----------

